# Is this little girl in a Brooklyn kill shelter a hav?



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm telling you she is Pixie's doppleganger. They list her as a maltese mix, but she is absolutely identical to Pixie and I don't think they know what she is. I feel like I needed to say something about her. What do you all think? Any suggestions?

http://nycdogs.urgentpodr.org/princess-a1041209/


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

hi Beth , good to hear from you, it's been a long time. She certainly looks like like a Hav. Hopefully someone saves her.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi Dave, I know..should I try to contact havanese rescue?? Not sure what the protocol is, but I cannot image her being in there. That place is dreadful and they do not hesitate to put down healthy dogs.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

you could try, not sure if they would act if they are saying Maltese.?


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Princess could be a Havanese, but she could also be a Maltese mix. I cannot see her eyes, and there are other distinguishing features for Havanese we cannot see in this pic.

She came in with this other dog, London, which the shelter is calling a Maltes/Shih Tzu mix: http://nycdogs.urgentpodr.org/london-a1041207/


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I am sending them the link and giving it a try. They have no idea what breed she is (usually the case) and they will either classidy as poodle mix or maltese mix. Finger crossed, at least I tried….

Wondering if anyone on the forum is affiliated with a rescue?


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I sent them the info. I saw the other dog she was with-very cute also. I'm telling you-she is indistinguishable from Pixie. The photo of her in my avatar is 5 years old and she is all white now. I believe they have no idea what she is. Anyway, we'll see if anythng comes of it.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Beth,

Princess' Petharbor link says she has been adopted. Her "sister," London, was rescued, so they are both safe.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

great / thanks Starr.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

She is still listed in the urgent file, and can be euthed at any time. 
Can you post the link for petharbor? I can't seem to find anything. I emailed and received two responses back from two ladies at HRI. The second one said that she relayed the info to their contact in NYC to see if they can help. She said he told her there are many rescues that would help her. I have been following Urgent for a while and I can tell you that they will not hesitate to put down a healthy dog and to assume nothing (there are two adorable beagles on the euth list for tomorrow.)
I'm not sure what else I can do, other than hope and pray she's ok. There are so many great dogs in that crap hole and many are owner surrenders. So sad.


----------



## MWilson (May 22, 2015)

Oh, I wish I could take her! So cute. I hope someone says her.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Yes and she's still on the super urgent list. SO many beautiful dogs there.


----------

